# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  i9003 يكتب النضام في حالة الامان

## jaredthami

السلام عليكم إخوتي لدي i9003يكتب النضام في حالة الامان 
التطبيق متوقف بشكل غير متوقع عملت 
له فورمطاج ب hom +vol +por
يبقى نفس المشكل 
أما بالنسبة للفلاش فإن port usbلايستجيب فما الحل أرجوكم

----------


## gevarahindi

صديقي جرب غير قاعد الشحن وبعدها قم بتفليش الجهاز وان شاء الله تنحل مشكلتك

----------

